# Panniers on a Bentech recumbent SWB



## Yorkie Martin (21 Jan 2011)

I have a Bentech OSS SWB recumbent (great first recumbent), and have a standard rear pannier rack fitted to the rear 26" wheel.

However, I am keen to add a second set of panniers (small front ones) to the bike if possible. Does anyone (Uncle Phil?) know what rack will fit between the seat and rear rack? Maybe some fabrication is required to an off the shelf product?

Many thanks, Martin


----------



## arallsopp (21 Jan 2011)

Yorkie Martin said:


> I have a Bentech OSS SWB recumbent (great first recumbent), and have a standard rear pannier rack fitted to the rear 26" wheel.
> 
> However, I am keen to add a second set of panniers (small front ones) to the bike if possible. Does anyone (Uncle Phil?) know what rack will fit between the seat and rear rack? Maybe some fabrication is required to an off the shelf product?




From a quick google, the size and layout doesn't look that different from an HPVelotechnik Streetmachine. The 'lowrider' rack could be a good start point. Aluminium though, so possibly not that easy to mod. I can get photos of mine, if that helps.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jan 2011)

I won't link to a person's contact details, so a little long winded

If you look at Crazy Guy on a bike and search for Phil Prosser, he has a Bentech with 4 panniers.

Could he offer advice


----------

